# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Một số hình ảnh đầu tiên của card đồ họa ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC

## favourhn

Những hình ảnh đầu tiên của chiếc card đồ họa R9 290X DirectCU II phiên bản OC cũng đã lộ diện. Chiếc card ASUS R9 290X này được trang bị kiến trúc tản nhiệt DirectCU II truyền nhiệt trực tiếp từ GPU sang heatsink. Chip Hawaii hỗ trợ lên đến 2816 stream processor với bộ nhớ 4GB GDDR5 sử dụng băng thông 512bit.

Card R9 290X DirectCU II sử dụng bo mạch custom hỗ trợ thêm Digi+ VRM với công nghệ Super Alloy Power cùng với tụ C-Caps và MOSFETs chất lượng cao. Cấp nguồn cho card là một cổng 8 pin và một cổng 6 pin. Điều đặc biệt là chiếc card đã được OC sẵn có thể lên đến 5400 MHz.

Một vài hình ảnh đầu tiên của ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC.















​_Nguồn guru3d_​

----------

